# Advanced Powerline Technologies



## el_ninj0 (10 September 2005)

I just received this email from an unknown source, and thought it sounded interesting. It could very well be a scam, but im not sure, if it is true, i cant find this company listed on the ASX.

----------------------------------------------------

APWL Is A Gold Mine - It's Ready To Explode.
This is Our Hot Pick This Week, It Can Easily
Go Up to 2.25 Very Fast Here Is The Latest News
Below. Don't Miss Out On This One Get It Asap
For Big Pr0fits Like Our Other Picks which
return 300 to 750% every week! Don't miss it!
A huge fax promotion will begin this coming
Tuesday so be sure to build a good position
immediately and profit big next week.

ORTE Was our last pick it went from .50 to $ 2.05
APWL will be much bigger a stronger company with
great news and will be promoted to millions of
investors next week, Get in immediately!

Ticker: APWL . Pk
CurrentPrice: . 80
Target_Price- 2. 25
52-WK High: 2.25

Advanced Powerline Technologies Announces Acquisition
of Advanced Intellectual Property for Broadband over
Power Line and Power Line Communications.

Advanced Powerline Technologies, Inc.,
(Pink_Sheets:APWL) announces the acquisition of certain
advanced intellectual property for Broadband over Power
Line (BPL) and Power Line Communications (PLC). Advanced
Powerline Technologies, Inc., further announced today
that it has acquired from three inventors all their
rights, title and interest in the most advanced
communications network using installed electrical power
lines that the company has seen. This technology is
fully described in pending patent application for
utility patents in the United States and elsewhere.
These assignments include all rights and privileges
under any letter of patent which may be granted from
any subsequent patent applications directed to this
invention including all rights throughout the entire
world including those to sue for all past infringements
which may have occurred prior to their execution of the
assignment.

The inventors also agreed to participate and perform
all other acts which may be necessary or desirable to
obtain a grant of valid patents for this unique invention
in any other country throughout the world. The three
inventors provided a warranty that they have full right
to convey the entire right, title and interest to
Advanced Powerline Technologies, Inc., and that it is
free and clear of any encumbrance and that no other
agreement will be executed in conflict with the company's
acquisition of this technology. The company has engaged
the services of the extremely efficient patent law firm
of Patzik, Frank & Samotny LTD., located in Chicago,
Illinois to prosecute patents and protect this intellectual
property from any infringers to the benefit of Advanced
Powerline Technologies, Inc., and its shareholders. 

Advanced Powerline Technologies believes this is the
most advanced Broadband over Power Line (BPL) and
Power Line Communications (PLC) technology in the
world at this time. APT has been working diligently
for more than one year to validate, quantify and
acquire this technology as it believes it is a quantum
leap forward in the advancement of Broadband over Power
Line (BPL) and Power Line Communications (PLC) and
renders the other technology virtually useless in the
company's opinion. The company further states that
the acquisition of this intellectual property will
allow APT to fulfill its civic duty and corporate
commitment. The company will integrate this technology
throughout all its product lines under its corporate
standards. This shall catapult the company into the
forefront of Broadband over Power Line (BPL) and
Power Line Communications (PLC) making Advanced
Powerline Technologies, Inc., "THE WORLD LEADER
IN POWERLINE COMMUNICATIONS(TM)." 

Advanced Powerline Technologies, Inc.'s, principal
business focus is to create and develop Broadband over
Power Line (BPL) and Power Line Communications (PLC)
friendly devices, products and services. The company's
principal products at this time are cellular phones
and liquid crystal display (LCD) digital televisions
with high definition tuners (HDTV). The company intends
on marketing the sales of cellular phones and High
Definition Digital Televisions (HDTV) internationally
and domestically. Upon the completion of research,
development, and the verification of test results of
the company's Broadband over Power Line (BPL) and
Power Line Communications (PLC) devices, the company
intends to utilize the technology within the existing
product platforms to enhance their capabilities.
Advanced Powerline Technologies, Inc.'s main products
will become Broadband over Power Line (BPL) and Power
Line Communications (PLC) friendly devices with the
Company's related hardware and system service.

   Be Sure To Get It Immediately For Big Gains!

---------------------------------------------------------
Not it seems to me that this is highly possible, and if the company exists I would definetely like to know more about it. Anyone that has more information about this, please post it here.

Thanks.


----------



## andrew_c2o (10 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*

I get lots of SPAM emails about various stocks, so it could very well be a scam.


----------



## Porper (10 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*



			
				el_ninj0 said:
			
		

> I just received this email from an unknown source, and thought it sounded interesting. It could very well be a scam, but im not sure, if it is true, i cant find this company listed on the ASX.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




I would be asking myself, why is a complete stranger trying to get me to buy shares in a company whos price is going to explode with or without me.

Sounds dodgy to me, but that's just my scepticism coming through.

It certainly isn't a company listed on the ASX anyway. In fact just done a quick scan and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Porper (10 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> I would be asking myself, why is a complete stranger trying to get me to buy shares in a company whos price is going to explode with or without me.
> 
> Sounds dodgy to me, but that's just my scepticism coming through.
> 
> It certainly isn't a company listed on the ASX anyway. In fact just done a quick scan and can't find it anywhere.




APWL.PK is the new code for this stock, listed in U.S of course.

Wouldn't touch it with a barge pole, that isn't to say it won't go up in price.


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*

http://www.auroraenergy.com.au/news/news.asp?file=3-march-2005.txt

Broadband over power lines is not a new idea. It's been trialed in Australia although I have been told (by an engineer) that there were some unforeseen problems not mentioned in the above link that are not easily solved.

(Note that Aurora Energy is not ASX listed).


----------



## speedracer (13 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*

Looks like a public company (DFT) has picked up the technology:
http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/aca?s=DFT.AX

20% rise today...


----------



## el_ninj0 (13 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*



			
				speedracer said:
			
		

> Looks like a public company (DFT) has picked up the technology:
> http://au.finance.yahoo.com/q/aca?s=DFT.AX
> 
> 20% rise today...




Yes i know, its been slowly going up, and i wouldn't be suprised if it continued either. Datafast owns one of the largest DSL wholesalers in the country.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/australia/tas/northtas/200509/s1459081.htm

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200509/s1459502.htm

Looks like it's a goer, for Aurora Energy and Mitsubishi that is. A proper trial of the technology in normal household usage is to go ahead in Hobart.


----------



## finnsk (15 September 2005)

*Re: Advanced Powerline Technologies.*

Tonight there was a storie on today/tonight about Aurora Energy & powerline/telephone lines looks very interesting.


----------

